# problems with phone in 740i 1997



## houghtonr (Nov 29, 2006)

I have just purchased a 1997 BMW 740i, registration P117ADD. I cannot get the BMW phone to work. The phone has numbers on it .... H:06 BMW 84.11 8385748 and also MSN910RYU6747. I have tried an O2 SIM card and a Vodaphone SIM card, but all I get on the display is "check card". I do not want to go to Blue Tooth, just to use the phone I have fitted. Anyone had experience of these phones, and any idea wher to go next? BMW are next door to useless, advising me to take the car to the dealers ..........

Roger Houghton
England


----------

